# Hi all



## matts (Dec 23, 2008)

Another newbie.

I have just stumbled across this site and thought it may be useful.  I guess I was diagnosed as Type 1 quite late in life (39).That was just over a year ago now.  I seen to be getting on ok so far which has a lot to do with the support and advice I have been given from my GP and the diabetes centre at QA hospital Portsmouth.  

Anyway, hi to all and merry christmas!!


----------



## Corrine (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Matts - welcome, merry christmas to you too.  I am sure you will find these boards useful - I know I do!


----------



## vince13 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello Matts,  welcome to the site.  I see you think yourself old - I've jut been diagnosed type 1 at 61 so you have a way to go yet !  How hard did you find it to adapt to being diabetic ?  I am at present using up my body's own low production of insulin prior to going on to inject very soon in the New Year my consultant at Taunton says.  Most of the people on this site seem to have been diabetic for some while, some from very young, and I feel rather at a loss to know how to come to terms with changing so many aspects of my life this late in life.  Give some advice to an old 'un please ?

Kind regards and happy Christmas.


----------



## matts (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello Vince

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you but I have been off seeing the folks for Christmas.

I think the best advice I could give you is to try not to let it change your life and fit your diabetes around you rather than the other way round.  I don't think I've changed my lifestyle too much - except I have tried to become healthier which is no bad thing.  I am certainly more aware of what I eat and drink.  My approach is to think about what I am going to be doing, how my diabetes will affect it and what I need to do in order to be able to get on with it.  Then just do it.

Hope that is of some help.

Matt


----------



## kojack (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Matts
Welcome and wishing you a good 2009


----------



## Ruth (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, Vince.
I was diagnosed in June 2007 aged 53 and my diabetologist said I was the oldest Type 1 he'd come across so "nice" to hear about you.
Try and get on a "Type 1 Education Course" if your hospital offers one; they're great.  I'm grateful I  have a supportive family and friends; they helped me get through things at the  beginning and are still supportive.  I borrowed books on diabetes from the library, as it took 7 months to be seen by the Diabetes Clinic at the hospital and I couldn't put diabetes on  hold for 7 months, whilst the NHS got its act together.  Now I can't fault them. So my advice to you is take every offer of  help; don't be shy to say you don't understand; find yourself a good diabetic specialist nurse who'll happily answer your questions.  Good luck and a happy,  healthy 2009.
Ruth


----------

